# Does he have "Mutton Withers"?



## csimkunas6

If you need better pictures, let me know....out of all 200+ pics, I should have at least one that has the right angle


----------



## trailhorserider

You know, I honestly don't know, but I did ask the same question to the guy that used to own my mare and bred her to his QH stallion, and he said it take a while for them to grow withers. So I don't know how accurate that is, but it kind of makes sense, because I really haven't seen very many yearlings (at least stock horse types) that have withers at their age. So I am still holding out hope with my guy too!

I remember you posting photos of him way back when and it is neat to see how they grow! 

How tall to you reckon Rodeo is now? My guy makes about 14 - 14.1 hands. I am also hoping the withers eventually catch up to the butt! :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

trailhorserider said:


> You know, I honestly don't know, but I did ask the same question to the guy that used to own my mare and bred her to his QH stallion, and he said it take a while for them to grow withers. So I don't know how accurate that is, but it kind of makes sense, because I really haven't seen very many yearlings (at least stock horse types) that have withers at their age. So I am still holding out hope with my guy too!
> 
> I remember you posting photos of him way back when and it is neat to see how they grow!
> 
> How tall to you reckon Rodeo is now? My guy makes about 14 - 14.1 hands. I am also hoping the withers eventually catch up to the butt! :lol:


Thanks trailhorserider!!! I was hoping the 1/2 TB he is would give him some withers, but as of yet, he really doesnt have any, thanks for that info though! It is very neat isnt it!!! Im planning on taking pictures of him as he grows even more, and then making a thread from when I first got him to his age when I post them, just to compare the differences! 

As far as how tall he is, the last time I measured him was 7/7/2011, and he measured right at 14hh. And, of course, that was about a month and a half or so ago, so Im sure hes grown a bit since I moved to NC, which was at the beginning of the month. But yes, I too am hoping his withers catch to his butt!!! LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

His withers will catch up with his butt and then he'll go the other way and his withers will be higher than his butt.  Aires was extremely butt-high when I got him almost three months ago. He's since hit a growth spurt and he's pretty much even, but I don't expect that to last much longer. He's about 15.2hh at the moment (maybe even 15.3hh with as much as he's grown).


----------



## csimkunas6

DraftyAiresMum said:


> His withers will catch up with his butt and then he'll go the other way and his withers will be higher than his butt.  Aires was extremely butt-high when I got him almost three months ago. He's since hit a growth spurt and he's pretty much even, but I don't expect that to last much longer. He's about 15.2hh at the moment (maybe even 15.3hh with as much as he's grown).


Thanks DraftyAiresMum!!! Wow! 15.2 or 15.3 already!!? Sounds like hes grown a good bit!!! I get to go see him at the end of this week....first time in a month, and Im so excited! Ive heard he went through a growth spurt, and still is last I talked to the BO, so we'll see!! Thanks again!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We were going to go on a trail ride with a friend who trailered in on Friday and Aires made her 15.1hh quarab gelding look tiny (which is quite a feat since Tam, the quarab, is fat lol).


----------



## csimkunas6

DraftyAiresMum said:


> We were going to go on a trail ride with a friend who trailered in on Friday and Aires made her 15.1hh quarab gelding look tiny (which is quite a feat since Tam, the quarab, is fat lol).


Wow!! Really!! Sounds like he is a big boy then! Would love to see some more pics of him


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

He's still a baby, they will come in time  Here's my bay yearling filly Pella, she's the same way. (she's hanging out with my old bossy butt Jana)


----------



## csimkunas6

Thanks MHFondation Quarters!!! Makes me feel better!!! I think my problem is, I look at yearling, and warmblood yearlings, and they all look so, I dont know, developed, and so complete! Thanks again


----------



## Indigosblue

i've never heard of mutton withers, but if you mean very small withers, my horse has the same problem. She's 7, so i guess she never grew out of it, lol. Saddle fitting is a bit weird, especially since her mane goes to the bottom of her "withers," but i've found a most saddles still fit with a breast plate. My horse is a morgan and i'm guessing her up built neck has something to do with the way her withers look, as well as her overall pudgyness... i wouldn't worry about your guy, even if he ends up having no withers it's not the end of the world =P



oh yeah, my mare looks a lot like MHFoundation Quarters's bay mare, except darker and more morgan-ish


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow!! Really!! Sounds like he is a big boy then! Would love to see some more pics of him


I put some pics up in the Horse Pics forum.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

My Arab is a little over 2 and I got him when he was 18 months. He had virtually no withers then but now he has wonderful, beautiful withers to match his wonderful, beautiful body! He's pretty even right now, too, but I'm noticing his butt getting a little higher! It's so fun to watch them grow up


----------



## smrobs

Like others have said, the withers don't seem to normally develop well until they are older. Rafe didn't have any until he was about 18 months old. Even now at 2, they aren't huge, but they're big enough to keep a saddle on.


----------



## csimkunas6

Thanks for all the replies! Like IngigosBlue said though, even if he doesnt grow out of it, its not the end of the world, I just wanted to know the possibilities of him out growing it, so I could be prepared for it as he gets older  Thanks again!


----------



## csimkunas6

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I put some pics up in the Horse Pics forum.


Great!!! Hes such a handsome guy....love seeing pics of him!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

csimkunas6 said:


> Thanks MHFondation Quarters!!! Makes me feel better!!! I think my problem is, I look at yearling, and warmblood yearlings, and they all look so, I dont know, developed, and so complete! Thanks again


No problem! The yearling year is when they will be their wonkiest (and most rotten!) Stock breeds mature fairly slowly, we've had some gain height into their 6 yo year. Pella is 13.2 now, her sire is 14.2 & dam 15hh, I was kinda hoping that she'd stay pony sized for my daughter but I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## csimkunas6

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> No problem! The yearling year is when they will be their wonkiest (and most rotten!) Stock breeds mature fairly slowly, we've had some gain height into their 6 yo year. Pella is 13.2 now, her sire is 14.2 & dam 15hh, I was kinda hoping that she'd stay pony sized for my daughter but I don't think it's going to happen.


Yeah, I knew that their yearling year was the funkiest...lol, I was kinda hoping he was over the yearling fuglies, but obviously not. Dont get me wrong though, he doesnt look as goofy as he did for a while there. LOL, for a little while, Id look at him, and say to myself "what did I buy?" LOL.

Thats a bummer that shes not staying pony sized for your daughter. Rodeo's sire, Timeraker was I believe was 16.0, or even 16.1hh, and his dam was 15.3hh. So Im hoping he will be at least 15.3hh. I measure hikm on 7/7 and he was 14hh, so we'll see  

To me though, when I look at his full brother(heres the link to that post 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/what-do-you-think-horses-confo-95356/ ) I see a lot more Thoroughbred, but when I look at Rodeo, he seems to not have, if any TB characteristics. Does anyone see TB traits on him?


----------



## trailhorserider

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> The yearling year is when they will be their wonkiest (and most rotten!) Stock breeds mature fairly slowly, we've had some gain height into their 6 yo year.


Gosh, that is really good for me to hear! My 13 month old gelding was rotten from the day he was born! I swear I've been working on manners for 13 months! Lately, the past week or so, it's like it's all finally starting to stick and he's actually starting to "chill out" and respect my space. It's so nice! I just hope it's not just the warm weather or something. Although the weather was a lot warmer 1-2 months ago and he was naughty then. 

When do you think colts start maturing mentally? I do pray we are now finally making progress. 

My colt is 1/2 Fox Trotter, 1/2 Quarter Horse.

I have a friend with purebred QH's and she has had some gain height into their 6 yr old year too, despite many people feeling they are done growing by then.


----------



## trailhorserider

csimkunas6 said:


> To me though, when I look at his full brother(heres the link to that post
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/what-do-you-think-horses-confo-95356/ ) I see a lot more Thoroughbred, but when I look at Rodeo, he seems to not have, if any TB characteristics. Does anyone see TB traits on him?


It's hard for me to say, because to me, MY colt looks like a TB right now (and he has no TB in him)! I am not use to having a young horse, so they all look kind of like small dainty Thoroughbreds to someone who is not used to having a yearling! :lol:

But I bet Rodeo will make 16 hands or better. I say that because my colt is a similar height (14-14.1 right now at 13 months) and every time my vet sees him he says "that's going to be a big horse." My colt doesn't have exceptionally tall parents either. His mom is 15.1 and his dad I didn't measure, but is similar. Neither is close to 16 hands. So I would think there is no reason your guy shouldn't make the height of his parents. 

Have you tried the "string test?" The one you measure from mid-knee to coronet band? That puts my guy at 16.1, which is similar to what my vet said just eye-balling him based on his experience with horses.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

The mental maturity part depends on individual horse. With mine that seems to start really clicking as long 2 year olds once in consistent daily under saddle training. But then again Hondo my old man is 29 and still has yearling moments on occasion  

Yearlings are always entertaining. Pella is finding her place in the herd and is slowly working her way up in the pecking order with the mares. She tries but doesn't get far with me. I compare her to an eye rolling, back talking teenage girl lol! As a weanling she was "Pella Pie" as a yearling she is "Pella ****y Pants" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

That's good to hear that it does take some time. 

Other people have told me that if I don't get things under control now, he will only get bigger and stronger (well, yeah, he IS a horse). And then there are other folks who are like "he's barely a year old, he's still a baby." So I toil away hoping that I am making progress. I swear raising this horse is one of the most frustrating things I have ever done. 

Now he is starting to be respectful and I am afraid it will wear off! I'm like "What's gotten into Zane, he was polite today." :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

trailhorserider said:


> It's hard for me to say, because to me, MY colt looks like a TB right now (and he has no TB in him)! I am not use to having a young horse, so they all look kind of like small dainty Thoroughbreds to someone who is not used to having a yearling! :lol:
> 
> But I bet Rodeo will make 16 hands or better. I say that because my colt is a similar height (14-14.1 right now at 13 months) and every time my vet sees him he says "that's going to be a big horse." My colt doesn't have exceptionally tall parents either. His mom is 15.1 and his dad I didn't measure, but is similar. Neither is close to 16 hands. So I would think there is no reason your guy shouldn't make the height of his parents.
> 
> Have you tried the "string test?" The one you measure from mid-knee to coronet band? That puts my guy at 16.1, which is similar to what my vet said just eye-balling him based on his experience with horses.




Havent tried the string test yet, no. That is something that I want to try soon though! 

As far as mental maturity, honestly, Rodeo is a very mature young man! LOL....he doesnt seem to have many, if any "yearling moments". Its like hes not even young. He takes everything with stride, and has flown through everything Ive thrown at him. Hes a VERY good, smart, secure, confident, trusting, and respectful young man


----------



## trailhorserider

csimkunas6 said:


> Havent tried the string test yet, no. That is something that I want to try soon though!
> 
> As far as mental maturity, honestly, Rodeo is a very mature young man! LOL....he doesnt seem to have many, if any "yearling moments". Its like hes not even young. He takes everything with stride, and has flown through everything Ive thrown at him. Hes a VERY good, smart, secure, confident, trusting, and respectful young man



I'm so glad to hear it. Zane is everything but as respectful as he should be. Actually, I make him sound worse than he is. Sometimes I think I expect him to be like my other horses who are 17 and 18 years old. Zane has a sense of mischief and playfulness. He has taken to most everything great, it's just respect we have had issues with. It was my first time with a foal, first time imprinting, the whole nine yards. So he saddles, ties, picks up his feet, leads, etc. It's just that he's mouthy and has to chew things, mouthy and tries to nip, I go to put a halter on him and it has to go into his mouth instead of over his nose, that kind of stuff. 

If I could just sew his mouth shut we would have a great relationship. :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

trailhorserider said:


> I'm so glad to hear it. Zane is everything but as respectful as he should be. Actually, I make him sound worse than he is. Sometimes I think I expect him to be like my other horses who are 17 and 18 years old. Zane has a sense of mischief and playfulness. He has taken to most everything great, it's just respect we have had issues with. It was my first time with a foal, first time imprinting, the whole nine yards. So he saddles, ties, picks up his feet, leads, etc. It's just that he's mouthy and has to chew things, mouthy and tries to nip, I go to put a halter on him and it has to go into his mouth instead of over his nose, that kind of stuff.
> 
> If I could just sew his mouth shut we would have a great relationship. :lol:


Hahha, thats too funny. How old is he exactly now? Rodeo was getting like that a little bit, he would want to chew, and find out what everything was, like you said, just being curious. Knock on wood, he hasnt tried to bite me yet, but I have only been bitten by one horse as of yet, and that has been working with horses for about 15 years now. So I really watch to make sure it doesnt happen. But, he does like to bite his fly mask, throw it on the ground, and stomp on it, lol...and he also tries to chew on the lead rope. Its nothing extreme though, and Im trying to keep it that way.

Although, my one friend had a horse that was VERY mouthy up until he was about 8 years old. He would chew on EVERYTHING!!! Saddles, saddle pads, bridles, reins, sweatshirts, anything and everything!

Whens the last time you've posted pics of Zane? I dont think Ive seen pics of him in a while


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

trailhorserider said:


> If I could just sew his mouth shut we would have a great relationship. :lol:


 
:rofl: Don't know what the vet would say about that....

He's sounds like the typical rotten colt and a lot of them are mouthy but the folks that say correct him now are right. It is easier to break habits when young. You may feel like you are telling him the same thing over and over like a little kid but at that age they have about the same attention span. Paul Schuh told me once that it takes 100 times for a horse to truly learn something, in a lot of cases that is very true! 

Merit is 14 weeks and 2 weeks ago he nipped my arm. I flicked his nose and he hasn't done it since but I'm sure he will need reminded again lol!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

csimkunas6 said:


> Havent tried the string test yet, no. That is something that I want to try soon though!
> 
> As far as mental maturity, honestly, Rodeo is a very mature young man! LOL....he doesnt seem to have many, if any "yearling moments". Its like hes not even young. He takes everything with stride, and has flown through everything Ive thrown at him. Hes a VERY good, smart, secure, confident, trusting, and respectful young man


Let us know what the string test says. 

He sounds like a sweet boy.....maybe he's waiting for terrible two's :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Let us know what the string test says.
> 
> He sounds like a sweet boy.....maybe he's waiting for terrible two's :lol:



I will once I do it  He is a very sweet boy, has started to become a very one person horse though....he is very naughty when other people have to work with him, like this past farrier visit....but he wasnt too bad my farrier said, so thats good.

Boy, I hope hes not waiting for the terrible twos!! LOL....thatll be a nightmare!!! Hahah, and hopefully its not the troublesome threes either!!! :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider

Zane is 13 months old now. Here are some pictures from less than a week ago. 

I am doing everything I can to correct his mouthiness. I may fail, but it won't be from lack of effort.  

What always brings me to tears is that I want to keep him. I want to keep him until he's 30! It's just that he's my first foal and I don't always know if we are going to make it. I just keep telling myself if I can only make it until he's old enough to send to a real trainer for saddle breaking, then maybe we will have a chance. Only 1 1/2 more years to go. :shock:

But it's not like me to get rid of a horse. I usually kept them until death do us part. So I really don't want to give up on my "baby." I will always wonder what happened to him if I give him up. It will haunt me forever if I fail with him. 

Up until this point I have always owned horses that are middle aged or older. I have buried 3 horses now. That was why I was excited to have a foal. After a while you get tired of loosing them.


----------



## smrobs

Holy cow, THR, he looks incredible under saddle.


I wonder how he would look in mine :wink: LOL.


----------



## trailhorserider

smrobs said:


> Holy cow, THR, he looks incredible under saddle.
> 
> 
> I wonder how he would look in mine :wink: LOL.


Thanks Smrobs! It's a small saddle, only a 15" seat, and it weighs hardly anything, so I figured it would be a good one to set on him just to get him used to it. It looks surprisingly in-scale on him, doesn't it? I normally ride in a 17" Wade! :lol:

I think his wonky back leg (that was born warped) is looking a bit better too, don't you think? 

And really, attitude wise, he's getting better. It does seem like he's mellowing out a bit. Sometimes I just get so depressed because he's not as perfect as everyone else's colts. ( And I don't mean physically either, because that's not his fault.) I mean, why can't be be laid back and mannerly like everyone else's colts?

PS. If you were closer, I would definitely let you try your saddle out on him for at least 90 days!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm with smrobs! He looks great! 

Sounds like you are on the right track. Biggest thing with youngsters is consistency. He may not get it tomorrow, next week, next month but the lightbulb will go off eventually and when it does, man does it feel amazing! Don't give up, it's so worth it! I've still got the first mare I trained from weanling to finish, she's 24 now and has been re-claimed by my daughter  

Don't give up, you'll get there


----------



## csimkunas6

trailhorserider said:


> Zane is 13 months old now. Here are some pictures from less than a week ago.
> 
> I am doing everything I can to correct his mouthiness. I may fail, but it won't be from lack of effort.
> 
> What always brings me to tears is that I want to keep him. I want to keep him until he's 30! It's just that he's my first foal and I don't always know if we are going to make it. I just keep telling myself if I can only make it until he's old enough to send to a real trainer for saddle breaking, then maybe we will have a chance. Only 1 1/2 more years to go. :shock:
> 
> But it's not like me to get rid of a horse. I usually kept them until death do us part. So I really don't want to give up on my "baby." I will always wonder what happened to him if I give him up. It will haunt me forever if I fail with him.
> 
> Up until this point I have always owned horses that are middle aged or older. I have buried 3 horses now. That was why I was excited to have a foal. After a while you get tired of loosing them.


He looks great!!! I agree with smrobs! Very handsome boy for sure!!!! I think your doing great THR!!! Look at him! He looks so relaxed, and comfortable with a saddle already....I dont think you can ask for much more at that age. As for his mouthiness....just continue correcting him on it, and he'll get it! Some things just take longer


----------



## trailhorserider

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm with smrobs! He looks great!
> 
> Sounds like you are on the right track. Biggest thing with youngsters is consistency. He may not get it tomorrow, next week, next month but the lightbulb will go off eventually and when it does, man does it feel amazing! Don't give up, it's so worth it! I've still got the first mare I trained from weanling to finish, she's 24 now and has been re-claimed by my daughter
> 
> Don't give up, you'll get there


Thank you!


----------



## csimkunas6

trailhorserider said:


> Thanks Smrobs! It's a small saddle, only a 15" seat, and it weighs hardly anything, so I figured it would be a good one to set on him just to get him used to it. It looks surprisingly in-scale on him, doesn't it? I normally ride in a 17" Wade! :lol:
> 
> I think his wonky back leg (that was born warped) is looking a bit better too, don't you think?
> 
> And really, attitude wise, he's getting better. It does seem like he's mellowing out a bit. Sometimes I just get so depressed because he's not as perfect as everyone else's colts. ( And I don't mean physically either, because that's not his fault.) I mean, why can't be be laid back and mannerly like everyone else's colts?
> 
> PS. If you were closer, I would definitely let you try your saddle out on him for at least 90 days!




As for him not being as good as other yearlings....I just talked to my vet today about Rodeo. They went out there to do a health certificate....they said he was a MONSTER!!!! They said he wouldnt stop rearing, he was dragging them around the barn, wouldnt stop spinning in his stall. They said they put a chain on him, and it cut him across his nose. 

Lol, so my seemingly "perfect", and "good" little boy isnt so perfect, or good afterall!!! I think your doing a fantastic job with Zane! I know for sure it can get depressing, but keep your head up, keep doing what your doing, and everything will work out


----------



## trailhorserider

csimkunas6 said:


> He looks great!!! I agree with smrobs! Very handsome boy for sure!!!! I think your doing great THR!!! Look at him! He looks so relaxed, and comfortable with a saddle already....I dont think you can ask for much more at that age. As for his mouthiness....just continue correcting him on it, and he'll get it! Some things just take longer


Thank you! He thinks the saddle is no big deal since I've been putting things on him since he was born. :lol:

A friend suggested that a couple times a week I just saddle him up and let him stand tied (to learn patience) so that's what we are doing. He is getting more and more patience each time. The first couple of times he pawed a lot. Now he stands nicely more than he paws. 

Before the saddle, I did this:


----------



## trailhorserider

csimkunas6 said:


> As for him not being as good as other yearlings....I just talked to my vet today about Rodeo. They went out there to do a health certificate....they said he was a MONSTER!!!! They said he wouldnt stop rearing, he was dragging them around the barn, wouldnt stop spinning in his stall. They said they put a chain on him, and it cut him across his nose.
> 
> Lol, so my seemingly "perfect", and "good" little boy isnt so perfect, or good afterall!!! I think your doing a fantastic job with Zane! I know for sure it can get depressing, but keep your head up, keep doing what your doing, and everything will work out


Maybe he is just trying to live up to his name.  (I'm sure it was just because they were strangers.)

I kind of wish I would have named Zane "Houdini." He is too smart for his own good and for the first several months of his life he would roll out through the pipe corral fencing and end up on the other side. :lol:


----------



## smrobs

You're right, his leg is looking a ton better. I had to take a close look at some of those pictures to even figure out which one it was LOL. As for his attitude, like we keep telling you, just keep after it :wink:. Yep, it gets frustrating, and some days it feels like you are going backward. And don't feel quite so bad, for all the good I talk about Rafe, he certainly has plenty of those "Dammit Rafe!! Quit being such a pain in the ***!!!" moments. Like when he drags the hose out of the tank the instant I turn my back or all those times when he decides that he's still an obnoxious colt with the farrier (hard to be considered a colt when you weigh 1100 pounds LOL).

One thing I did want to ask you about his leg... When you look at him from behind when he's squared up, does his right hip look lower than his left? I am wondering if maybe the other bones in his leg will grow a bit longer to compensate for the shortness of the cannon bone.


----------



## csimkunas6

trailhorserider said:


> Maybe he is just trying to live up to his name.  (I'm sure it was just because they were strangers.)
> 
> I kind of wish I would have named Zane "Houdini." He is too smart for his own good and for the first several months of his life he would roll out through the pipe corral fencing and end up on the other side. :lol:


LOL, maybe he was trying to live up to his name, Hah, you could be right!! Thats too funny about Zane though! Houdini sounds like it would have fit him great for sure! Those pictures are adorable! Thats what I started doing when I got Rodeo at 10months old


----------



## trailhorserider

smrobs said:


> You're right, his leg is looking a ton better. I had to take a close look at some of those pictures to even figure out which one it was LOL. As for his attitude, like we keep telling you, just keep after it :wink:. Yep, it gets frustrating, and some days it feels like you are going backward. And don't feel quite so bad, for all the good I talk about Rafe, he certainly has plenty of those "Dammit Rafe!! Quit being such a pain in the ***!!!" moments. Like when he drags the hose out of the tank the instant I turn my back or all those times when he decides that he's still an obnoxious colt with the farrier (hard to be considered a colt when you weigh 1100 pounds LOL).
> 
> One thing I did want to ask you about his leg... When you look at him from behind when he's squared up, does his right hip look lower than his left? I am wondering if maybe the other bones in his leg will grow a bit longer to compensate for the shortness of the cannon bone.


Zane loves the water hose too! And the wheelbarrow. Just about anything he can get into mischief with. :lol:

Yes, his hips are uneven from behind, with the "bad leg" being about 1 inch shorter than the other. :-(

I measure him occasionally from the point of his hock to the ergot. It's staying consistent at 1 inch difference. I am glad to know it is keeping pace with the other leg in growth, but of course I wish it would catch up too. I have a feeling it won't. 

I look at it sort of like both legs are the same length, but one of them is bent, so it is functionally shorter. So I kind of doubt it will catch up, but I would love it if that happened. 

If I had to, I'm sure a farrier could put on a pad to lift that foot up a bit once he is old enough to ride, but I don't want to do that too early in case he can compensate for it on it's own, know what I mean? It doesn't seem to slow him down any, but I know it bodes poorly for his long term soundness. Can't do much about it though, so I'm not stressing over it right now. Right now my goal is just for him to have manners. :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

Just wanted to give this post a little update....Rodeo has been delivered to his new place here in NC.....as you can see in the pics, his withers have grown!!!!

One Month Ago








Today


----------



## trailhorserider

He's gorgeous as always!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Be careful with the string test...I did it on Aires today. My estimates were "slightly" off. We're looking at anywhere from 17.2 to 18hh (I know that seems like a wide range, but he kept nudging me with his nose and trying to snuffle in on what I was doing down there by his feet...he's such a nose-nut!).


----------



## csimkunas6

trailhorserider said:


> He's gorgeous as always!


Thank you!!!


----------



## csimkunas6

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Be careful with the string test...I did it on Aires today. My estimates were "slightly" off. We're looking at anywhere from 17.2 to 18hh (I know that seems like a wide range, but he kept nudging me with his nose and trying to snuffle in on what I was doing down there by his feet...he's such a nose-nut!).


LOL, thats too cute....I can actually picture him doing that too.....thanks for the heads up though!!!


----------

